# Looking For Florida Hunting Lease



## dgrenke2 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi my name is donnie im looking for hunting land in florida for a long term lease if you know of any let me know please thanks


----------



## dpcmcghee (Feb 11, 2010)

got 1000 acres i will let you hunt for 1.00 an acre


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 11, 2010)

dpcmcghee said:


> got 1000 acres i will let you hunt for 1.00 an acre



I'm interested in that is this for real ?


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I'm interested in that is this for real ?



That would make 2 of us!!  Please send info!!


----------



## WEW (Feb 12, 2010)

*heck yeah*

i am interested in this too. if it is still available


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 12, 2010)

I think someone is pulling our leggs, but if any of you find a lease and need a few members to help pay it let me know.


----------



## wargmc (Feb 14, 2010)

rayonierhunting .com


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 14, 2010)

must be a dog club


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2010)

bump for new forum


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 3, 2010)

go to westervelt wildlife they have so many leases outside Tallahassee, and Panama City, west of the Apalachicola River.

Clubs in FL are also relitively easy to find, just open up a copy of Woods and Water and go to the classified section in the back.


----------

